# Getting a fat check from the military.



## Haxsys (Mar 12, 2018)

going to invest it in a flight to Fiji, buy a boat, and go explore some of the Virgin Islands that haven’t had a human set foot on them yet.
Stories soon.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 18, 2018)

this is not a travel story. moved to general banter.


----------

